

Ask PG: No OpenID login option left me stranded - NoOpenID

Hi,<p>I used OpenID to access my HN account in the past. However, it seems that logging in with OpenID is no longer an option, and that left me in a bit of a pickle. You see, today I deleted all the cookies on my computer, so now I'm logged out of my account and unable to log back in. What can be done about this? It's not like I had an epic karma score, but still, I used that account for quite a long time now and I'd rather not have to create a new one if that can be avoided.<p>Btw, I only deleted the cookies on my home computer, so I'm still logged in on my work computer.<p>I'd appreciate it if you could help me with this. Thanks in advance.
======
pg
If you're still logged in at work, then just use the change password link on
the profile page.

~~~
NoOpenID
Ok, I'll do this, thanks for the quick reply.

------
FreebytesSector
Perhaps an email based recovery system could be added for people in this
situation if email accounts are maintained in the HN database. (I think they
are.)

~~~
pg
There already is one, but he doesn't need it if he's still logged in.

